# Man Sentenced In Horse Slaughter Case



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why does this seem to happen more in Florida than anywhere else?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yet another reason to open slaughter houses back up.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Yet another reason to open slaughter houses back up.


I agree with you.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ugh and the slaughter houses are STILL closed.


----------



## depnewshound (Aug 14, 2010)

This predator held the horses while his accomplice, also sentenced, slashed their throats and cut off their hind legs WHILE THEY WERE STILL ALIVE!! 

THESE PEOPLE ARE HORSE KILLERS and harborers of horse killers. 

The SPCA issued the following warning: 
"One *man* sat on her head, another *man* sat on her neck to harvest the meat," said Couto. "These people are monsters. We are relieved that two people have been arrested. But we urge *horse* owners not to drop their guard. Keep the security watch up. Keep your security lights on." 

Please, let's not let these people escape justice.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

God, that's terrible. People are cruel.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's brutal!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I am honestly not against horse slaughter done right, just as I am not against using cows and pigs and chickens for food as long as they are humanely cared for, and butchered. What those people did is plain and simple cruelty. I just can't believe that they only gave him 5 years. I think that for what he did, he should be serving a much longer sentence. And I agree that as soon as he gets out, he may move, but he's gonna keep on doing it. He's obviously made money the "first" time around, which means he's not going to stop until some drastic measures are taken.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> I am honestly not against horse slaughter done right, just as I am not against using cows and pigs and chickens for food as long as they are humanely cared for, and butchered. What those people did is plain and simple cruelty. I just can't believe that they only gave him 5 years. I think that for what he did, he should be serving a much longer sentence. And I agree that as soon as he gets out, he may move, but he's gonna keep on doing it. He's obviously made money the "first" time around, which means he's not going to stop until some drastic measures are taken.


Agreed, that's no way for a horse to die. Horses feel the exact same pain as humans. That horse had to endure that torture, and all they get is 5 years, that saddens me.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I hate to be mean and petty, but I hope that he gets a rude awakening in prison. I used to watch Animal Planet a lot, and I remember a year or so ago, there was a case similar if not the same one on Animal Cops where a mare was found slaughtered with her live baby next to her, and I was just horrified that someone could do that to a mare with a young baby at her side, while the baby was watching. They have no compassion what so ever.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> I hate to be mean and petty, but I hope that he gets a rude awakening in prison. I used to watch Animal Planet a lot, and I remember a year or so ago, there was a case similar if not the same one on Animal Cops where a mare was found slaughtered with her live baby next to her, and I was just horrified that someone could do that to a mare with a young baby at her side, while the baby was watching. They have no compassion what so ever.


Horrible! I would love to see him get in a prison fight and get his **** kicked. That'd be nice. I don't care if it's rude or not, he deserves it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Katesrider011 said:


> Why does this seem to happen more in Florida than anywhere else?


It happens there because there is a very lucrative black market for horse meat.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> It happens there because there is a very lucrative black market for horse meat.


That'd make me kinda paranoid to have live in Florida, and own horses there. :/


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

People who are like this shouldn't be allowed back in the outside world. If they do these terrible deeds to horses then who says they won't eventually do it to other humans? This is unforgivable behavior that the men of this slaughter did. Why would they let someone willing to murder a living being back out? I watched an episode of Untamed and Uncut where a mare was being abused by some men when she decided to fight back. I forgot where it was located but I was happy and proud that the mare left the men on the concrete bleeding in the alley. Humans can be so brutal but in this case the mare taught the men what brutal was. :-x


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

First, I think this is a pretty just sentence. Five years is plenty for killing a few horses. I don't know if he will try the same thing on humans (I doubt it) but you can't punish someone for something they might do in the future. 

Second, there would be NO black market for horse meat if you could buy it in a grocery store. There is a huge ethnic population in Florida and most of them are from places that have no tabu about eating horses. It would be an economic benefit for everyone involved if horses could be slaughtered and sold for human consumption. 

Finally, I have to say what a bunch of idiots these guys are. If they had gone to a sale barn and bought a horse for $50 and taken it out to the everglades and slaughtered it nobody would have given a hoot. Instead the ignorant fools had to destroy someones property.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> First, I think this is a pretty just sentence. Five years is plenty for killing a few horses. I don't know if he will try the same thing on humans (I doubt it) but you can't punish someone for something they might do in the future.
> 
> Second, there would be NO black market for horse meat if you could buy it in a grocery store. There is a huge ethnic population in Florida and most of them are from places that have no tabu about eating horses. It would be an economic benefit for everyone involved if horses could be slaughtered and sold for human consumption.
> 
> Finally, I have to say what a bunch of idiots these guys are. If they had gone to a sale barn and bought a horse for $50 and taken it out to the everglades and slaughtered it nobody would have given a hoot. Instead the ignorant fools had to destroy someones property.


About the 50 dollar horses they also need to *Cleanly* kill if they're gonna do that, cause they feel pain as well, and it needs to be done quick. Which is why I now know that slaughterhouses are a good thing. 

And about them moving to humans, I agree kevin, I don't really think they are gonna move to humans, cause they kill the horses for the money. You can't get money for human meat. Just a lifetime jail sentence.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

LOL I wasn't talking about selling human meat. What I meant was that if they're willing to kill a horse then who knows they might be willing to murder a human. I doubt that they would but that's a possibility with the kind of people who live in the world these days. :?


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I know you weren't talking about human meat. I just don't think they'd move to humans. I still think they are sick though. They could've atleast done what Kevin said and go buy a cheap horse and done that, with a clean kill and not torture it to get it's meat.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

AppyLuva said:


> I doubt that they would but that's a possibility with the kind of people who live in the world these days. :?


People don't change. The kind of people that live in the world today are the same as the people that lived at any other time. It's hard to say what motivates people to do the things that they do but don't for a minute believe that people in bygone eras were any better or worse than they are now.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> People don't change. The kind of people that live in the world today are the same as the people that lived at any other time. It's hard to say what motivates people to do the things that they do but don't for a minute believe that people in bygone eras were any better or worse than they are now.


Yeeeep! There's barbarians seen in every era of time.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you judge by our current societies standards then they may seem like barbarians but when you look at them in thier own context then many times it makes far more sense. If you came from a place where human life was cheap and often too short then you may look at the death of a horse in a different way.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

The problem with Kevin's suggestion is that it leaves a paper trail as well the killers needing a trailer and a vehicle to tow it. The way these horses are picked is more an act of convenience, no need to haul a horse anywhere, and no paperwork.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

It's perfectly legal to kill a horse you legally own. I doubt you could get 5 years in prison for improper disposal of a dead animal or selling horse meat. The truck and trailer is probably why they didn't go that route. Dummies!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> It's perfectly legal to kill a horse you legally own.


Yes, but buying several then having to deal with disposal of the remains is a problem for these guys. The killings that are making the news are probably being done by people trying to get in on the action and aren't organized at all. The real story is, from what I read a while ago, that there are "underground" slaughter houses where horses that are purchased from auctions - as you suggested - are processed for the black market.

There are far too many customers for horse meat then can be serviced by the few that make the news. This is an entire underground operation and the killings we hear about are just the tip of it.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> Well I know you weren't talking about human meat. I just don't think they'd move to humans. I still think they are sick though. They could've atleast done what Kevin said and go buy a cheap horse and done that, with a clean kill and not torture it to get it's meat.


Katesrider011: That's something we can both agree on. They're still sick people either way we look at them. It would've been decent for them to get one of the cheap horses and kill it the clean way.


Kevinshorses: In my opinion the world has changed a little. To me there's more people who are like this than back in time. They might've done the same things that these people did but theres more of them. It's ok for you to believe that the people haven't changed one bit but I'm going to stick with what I believe. I think it's time to drop this and move on.


----------



## RodinKy (Aug 20, 2010)

I think this calls for a short rope and a tall tree.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> First, I think this is a pretty just sentence. Five years is plenty for killing a few horses. I don't know if he will try the same thing on humans (I doubt it) but you can't punish someone for something they might do in the future.
> 
> Second, there would be NO black market for horse meat if you could buy it in a grocery store. There is a huge ethnic population in Florida and most of them are from places that have no tabu about eating horses. It would be an economic benefit for everyone involved if horses could be slaughtered and sold for human consumption.
> 
> Finally, I have to say what a bunch of idiots these guys are. If they had gone to a sale barn and bought a horse for $50 and taken it out to the everglades and slaughtered it nobody would have given a hoot. Instead the ignorant fools had to destroy someones property.


Interesting point of view, and I can see your point. But if you had a $50k horse would 5 yrs be enough? Does the value of the horse affect the sentence time in your mind?

I assume from what you are saying that it is no different from stealing your car, so you can make mods to your car if you feel so inclinded and it would be worth more, what about training time put in to a horse?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I know people that have been in prison and 5 years is a lot of time to spend in prison. Stealing a persons horse is quite similar to stealing a car.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> I know people that have been in prison and 5 years is a lot of time to spend in prison. Stealing a persons horse is quite similar to stealing a car.


Yes and no. A car is property, and a horse is the same, but there has to be something extra with a horse for the time and effort that goes into training it.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

honestly 5 years is about right... he had a life sentence and the way the court system works. if you plead guilty your sentence is lessened by alot. i believe thats why they give yo ua life sentence. so you will plead guilty and so that they KNOW they have the right culprit. he pleaded therefore he got 5 years. he'll be out and back at it. and kevin is right they wont kill humans as you cant sell human meat. and they were stupid too take someones property. and agree if the kill pens were open people wouldnt have to kill our pets. they'd just take the unwanted ones to make horse meat. as it would not be on the black market.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is so sad! oh my gosh, that is devastating. A pony was stolen from our area and I dread trying to imagine what happened to that poor animal. I hope nothing else happens.


----------



## bama20a (Nov 27, 2008)

What market are they for Horse meat? Dog food? I didn' know there was still a market for it.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

bama20a said:


> What market are they for Horse meat? Dog food? I didn' know there was still a market for it.


Glue, Dog food, human consumption. There still is a market for it, just not in the U.S. right now.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

There is a huge black market for horse meat among the Latino and Island emigrants, especially with those that settled in Florida.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

How awful. It's so sad that anyone would do this. I would be devastated if something happened to my horse. 

I'm confused though, why anyone is drawing the conclusion that Appyluva was suggesting that these people will try to sell human meat? That clearly was not the point. There are several case studies on the connection between engaging in animal cruelty and later on progressing into violent crimes against humans. It is a very valid point and should not be overlooked. I'm not sure if 5 years is enough time or not. I personally would have them in much longer than that.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

He is getting off lightly. What a low life. People that do that could do that to a human...not to "sell" their meat but for gang related or drug related crimes...they have no compassion or compunction against killing or torturing another human or animal. Lots of thugs in the world. 5 years is a light sentence in my book.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Shasta1981 said:


> How awful. It's so sad that anyone would do this. I would be devastated if something happened to my horse.
> 
> I'm confused though, why anyone is drawing the conclusion that Appyluva was suggesting that these people will try to sell human meat? That clearly was not the point. There are several case studies on the connection between engaging in animal cruelty and later on progressing into violent crimes against humans. It is a very valid point and should not be overlooked. I'm not sure if 5 years is enough time or not. I personally would have them in much longer than that.


Thank you, Shasta. I was trying to figure out a better way to explain what I was trying to say and it seems like you've done that for me. I was not suggesting that humans would sell human meat. I was trying to say that studies prove that engaging in animal cruelty can progress into violent crimes against other humans.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

There is a distinction here between animal crudity and "business". They are not doing this for the "pleasure" but for the money. There is a hugh difference and not one that escalates to violent crime against humans.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

iridehorses, I can honestly say that I have never read an article that studies that distinction, let alone concludes it. I would be very interested to read it though. Can you recall where to find it?

I'm intrigued by your argument though. So, what you are saying is that the ends justify the means? Its OK to torture animals and psychological problems can be ruled out as long as a busniess transaction is involved? I'm not following.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Shasta1981 said:


> iridehorses, I can honestly say that I have never read an article that studies that distinction, let alone concludes it. I would be very interested to read it though. Can you recall where to find it?
> 
> I'm intrigued by your argument though. So, what you are saying is that the ends justify the means? Its OK to torture animals and psychological problems can be ruled out as long as a busniess transaction is involved? I'm not following.


You seriously need an article to explain the difference between butchering to make money and killing for pleasure?


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

MLS,

Maybe thats the difference. I don't see this as "butchering to make money." If these men were in factory farms that would be an acceptable description but they tortured other people's pets. Yes, I would be interested to read a study on why their motivation makes it less disturbing that they were hacking into animals while they were still alive.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Shasta1981 said:


> MLS,
> 
> Maybe thats the difference. I don't see this as "butchering to make money." If these men were in factory farms that would be an acceptable description but they tortured other people's pets. Yes, I would be interested to read a study on why their motivation makes it less disturbing that they were hacking into animals while they were still alive.


I don't think mls meant it made it less disturbing. Their motivation was to make money. Yes they have no compassion or guilt for things, esp. considering what they did. Yes, I think these guys are sick. But it doesn't mean they are gonna go off and kill humans. If they are part of a gang they might get in gang wars and kill people of other gangs. But I just don't think they'll go of killing random humans for pleasure next.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Katesrider,

Who knows what they could do. I'm inclined to believe that they are more likely than I am to engage in other criminal activity and violent acts against people such as domestic violence (not necessarily killing) based on the fact that they have the capacity to completely disregard the suffering of something more helpless than themselves.

By the way, thank you for being respectful in your post.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Shasta1981 said:


> Katesrider,
> 
> Who knows what they could do. I'm inclined to believe that they are more likely than I am to engage in other criminal activity and violent acts against people such as domestic violence (not necessarily killing) based on the fact that they have the capacity to completely disregard the suffering of something more helpless than themselves.
> 
> By the way, thank you for being respectful in your post.


Of course. But anyone is inclined to committing violent acts. It's just how willing you are to do it. And a lot of people, like you and me aren't willing nor stupid and sick enough to. Their motivation was money, and greed does a lot to a person.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with Shasta on this one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

people ya gotta hate em'. uggg!


----------



## flicka101 (Dec 31, 2010)

i believe its a lot diffrent then steeling a car. A horse isn't just a pice a metal.You can buy a new car.You can alos buy a new horse.But is it the same horse that was killed in slaughter??Because that horse that was stolen could of been you daughter,sons,husbands,wife,or your best friend.....I also belive that past actions cause future actions....If horse slaughter was more humane, it would be easer to accept....These are my personal thaughts.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

ugh, those men SICKEN me! Imagine being the owner finding your horses slaughtered..I want to cry


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

_*It's a shame that most of the world doesn't see cruelty to animals of this degree anything more than tragic. *_

_*I mean, if they did perhaps this guy would be put away permanently as the insane person he is. It would only take one psych eval with his belief in the treatment of animals.*_


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with Shasta.

In scientific studies, (I don't have any at hand, but I'm sure I could find some.) it has been proven that violents begets violence. The more you see, the more desensitized you become, whether you are doing it or seeing it, the more prone you are to be unable to produce the inhibitions that most of us have that keep us from being violent. The human psyche is actually very, very simple.

Supposedly, the statistic is that you are more prone to believing something if you hear it, audibly (Not seen in type) 5 times or if you read it 3 times. The same type of thing applies to violence in any capacity.

So, will these guys run around killing humans? Probably not, but, even though they did what they did out of greed, I believe that they would be more desensitized to the suffering of ANYONE or ANYTHING weaker than they are. Women, children, other animals. Not that they WOULD hurt or kill anything or anyone, just that they are now, statistically 5 times more likely to. 

P.S. I'm not talking out my butt, these statistics are listed every where and I won't bore you with links unless you ask me to. 

I am also not opposed to slaughter. If it's done humanely. Sadly, almost NONE of our slaughter or our slaughter house conditions are humane, I'm talking cows, pigs, chickens, whatever. But, I can't throw stones, I eat it.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

_I agree, Dusty~they see things differently than the average normal human for whatever the reason. I believe they are predisposed to violence, perhaps from a violent childhood. _

_I do wish there were humane slaughterhouses (not an Oxymoron, I hope!!) and they do need to re-open horse plants in the US (ask any horse person) _


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

TY and Agreed jdw. People get so confused when I tell them that I am pro horse slaughter in that way! I also wish there were humane SH's or at least that they were regulated more tightly. I'm almost positive that there are SOME that are, I mean our regular beef/pork etc. Or am I just thinking wishfully? Le Sigh.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Dusty1228 said:


> I agree with Shasta.
> 
> In scientific studies, (I don't have any at hand, but I'm sure I could find some.) it has been proven that violents begets violence. The more you see, the more desensitized you become, whether you are doing it or seeing it, the more prone you are to be unable to produce the inhibitions that most of us have that keep us from being violent. The human psyche is actually very, very simple.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. No matter how you look at it, it will not only be a possibility but a high possibility that they could eventually kill a human. Seeing as they already have no respect for the law or the suffering of another creature, who is to say they wont start dealing drugs once they get tired of the horse business. People are murdered everyday because of drugs, and there is a higher demand for drugs in and outside of this country. If I were these men, once I got out of prison I would be looking for another way to make money that wouldn't have cops looking for me as soon as a horse turned up slaughtered.


----------



## Momofahorselover (Feb 26, 2011)

First off ... I am in no way predjudice ... but ... being from Florida myself ... I feel it happens here because we have a lot more illegal aliens here and there are not enough jobs to support them and us ... so... that being said .. they resort to these terrible things to make quick money to help support the 23 people that are at home in their trailer.... I hate it and I think he should have gotten life in prison ... it's taking a life ... even though it wasn't a human ... in my book there is not difference. 

I hope I didn't offend anyone. Not my intent.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

I reasearched 'the man' on google and this link came up. That is just cruel, and yes, he deserves a way longer sentence.

Heres the link: Convicted horse killer sentenced to five years - Breaking News - Mobile - MiamiHerald.com

It's inhumane. Stupid, cruel people.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Btw there is indeed a black market for human meat. Ever hear of people getting kidnapped for body parts? I.E Kidneys, heart, liver etc... There's a HUGE market for that especially in the U.S.A where medical care is so expensive. So who's to say this ********* of a human wont "graduate" to people? I say he deserved alot more then 5yrs. And the U.S.A SHOULD re-open the slaughterhouses. And no I don't and will NEVER eat horse meat, and yes it's legal in Canada. "Food" for thought people.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

I think he should be given a life sentence in prison
And if it wasn't against the law- they should strap him to a racecourse and let the horses trample him- see how it feels to die inhumanely


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Katze said:


> Btw there is indeed a black market for human meat. Ever hear of people getting kidnapped for body parts? I.E Kidneys, heart, liver etc... There's a HUGE market for that especially in the U.S.A where medical care is so expensive. So who's to say this ********* of a human wont "graduate" to people? I say he deserved alot more then 5yrs. And the U.S.A SHOULD re-open the slaughterhouses. And no I don't and will NEVER eat horse meat, and yes it's legal in Canada. "Food" for thought people.


 Exactly what doctors would perform these illegal transplants from these body parts???


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Exactly what doctors would perform these illegal transplants from these body parts???


Search the net, google "Doctor transplants blackmarket human kidney, heart, liver" and you will find TONS of info on them. Some doctors do it knowingly, others run a racket and get paid hundreds of thousands of dollars to do these "illegal surgeries". Here's a few:

U.S. Hospitals Secretly Promote Black Market Trading of Harvested Organs for Transplants

Organ-transplant black market thrives in India - SFGate

Donor says he got thousands for his kidney - CNN

Edit International - Black Market Body Parts


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

In foreign 3rd world countries, ok, but here in NA???


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

waresbear said:


> In foreign 3rd world countries, ok, but here in NA???


Yes here in NA, out of the 4 links I posted 3 of them were in the U.S.A.
Here's some more "doctors" plastic surgeons to be exact.

Drug Smuggling Breast Implants | `Breast Expert' Accused of Smuggling - Los Angeles Times

Black-market cosmetic surgeries hospitalize six N.J. women | NJ.com

Shady NJ Doc Giving Black Market Butt Implants | Essence.com

All body parts be they real or plastic have a "black market" value. I heard tons of stories from my grandfather, who was a surgeon about unscrupulous doctors getting caught. Most of the time it was hushed up and "overlooked" with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Holy Hannah!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Horrible isn't it. Yay for the allmighty dollar.....


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

We hunt and we respect what we kill. 99% of the time it is a kill shot. These mentally warped individuals aren't even coming remotely close to respecting the horses they killed. They tortured them. There is a huge difference. I don't care what their culture may be. When you live in the USA, abide by our laws or get out, 5 years in too light. But what angers me also, is taxpayers supporting their worthless asses in prison!


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I hope they lock him up for the rest of his life!


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

It takes a sick man to kill a horse he is a low life killing horses is wrong unless they are in pain and you cant afford to get them better then you can shoot them but just killing a horse for the crap of it is cruel and i do agree with dressagebelle he should've got a longer sentence for killing alot of horses if he killed 10 horses he should get 30 years that makes me one mad ******* if i was a prosecuting attorney I would have put him away for 20 years without parole and 5 years probation supervised i would burn him up for killing a horse for no reason that is just bad


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Sad thing though, what are the laws for this type of crime? They are probably minimal.


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

thats bad if it's your own horse you can do anything you want to with it but if it aint don't mess with it because they are noble creature and I am strictly against horses being shot for no reason i do not like it


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

It's not just this one guy, unfortunately ...



> Law enforcement authorities in Florida are investigating the death of a horse discovered near a canal in Miami-Dade County apparently slaughtered for its meat.
> 
> The incident is the latest in a series of slayings involving horses slaughtered for their meat. Since 2009 the butchered remains of more than 20 horses have been discovered in Miami-Dade County. Most recently on Oct. 20, 2011, the butchered remains of a Thoroughbred horse were discovered alongside a road in northwest Miami-Dade County.
> 
> According to an incident report from the Miami-Dade County Police Department, police personnel discovered the dismembered horse on Dec. 26 after a tipster reported finding the animal's remains. The horse appeared to have been slaughtered at another location before its remains were discarded near the canal, the report said.


The Horse | Florida Horse Found Butchered

I'm working under the assumption that if a vigilant horse owner finds one of the scumbags in his pasture acting like he was planning to do something nefarious, that horse owner would be within his rights to shoot 'em.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

I hope part of their sentencing is paying for the value of the horse. I know it may sound insensitive or trivial, but if they end up killing a $50,000 horse (as I'm sure there are plenty of in Florida!) or 20 of them, they will end up owing the horse owners a LOT of money and will be paying it off for a LONG time, which will force them to THINK about their actions with each payment. Not only that, but if they get behind in payments, I hope they can get charged with some sort of evading sentencing...


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, you can not get blood out of a turnip. It would be near impossible to recoup the value of someone's horse unless the owner had insurance. It makes me sick.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

unbelievable


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

goneriding said:


> We hunt and we respect what we kill. 99% of the time it is a kill shot. These mentally warped individuals aren't even coming remotely close to respecting the horses they killed. They tortured them. There is a huge difference. I don't care what their culture may be. When you live in the USA, abide by our laws or get out, 5 years in too light. But what angers me also, is taxpayers supporting their worthless asses in prison!


This!! I have no beef with "culture." I don't care where you come from, what color you are, nor do I care what God/Gods you worship. I do have a problem with lack of human decency, however.
I do care about taking the life of another creature with total disregard for cruelty, compassion, and law breaking. If you want to go where it's ok to kill something in what is considered a cruel and horrendous way and get a slap on the wrist, BYE!! See ya!! But do not bring that kind of **** here.
I know "Americans" who would do the same thing for a buck. I think they need to see the inside of a prison the same as any other.
While I can honestly see the need to reopen slaughter houses, I can't wrap my mind around sending these lovely creatures there. The plus side would be, if the legal marker for horse meat was met, we'd have less of this type of thing. If you google you'll find it is more prevalent than you might think. 
If you stop and think about it, America is, was, and always will be a mixed society. Supposedly the majority vote and pass the laws, blah blah blah etc etc etc.... So if you want to be here, COOL! Just get down off your high horse of culture/way of life and abide by the laws of the land YOU chose to live in!!!

Sorry for the rant/ramble. This just makes my skin crawl, ALL the horrible things done to human and animal in our society today. My Family wonders why I so much prefer my animals over people. Well I might just have to email this link and let them figure it out for themselves!


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

Katesrider011 said:


> That'd make me kinda paranoid to have live in Florida, and own horses there. :/


agreed!


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

If I ever met that man I would hold a burning torch to his face so much it _nearly _kills him
Then I'd beat his stupid little face in so hard his eyes came out the back of his head.
Then I'd explode his down below areas with dynamite
Then I'd whack his jaw out
Then I'd stick his teeth in his eyes
Then I'd dig his heart out with a spoon
And lay his tortured body out in front of all horse cruelty people


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, because violence for violence ALWAYS solves things. :roll:

You're no better than he is, if you're capable of doing half the things you posted.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

It may take me a while, but it'll give him an idea on how it feels to die inhumanely.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

RodinKy said:


> I think this calls for a short rope and a tall tree.


Still the law in az.......


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

LadyNeigh said:


> If I ever met that man I would hold a burning torch to his face so much it _nearly _kills him
> Then I'd beat his stupid little face in so hard his eyes came out the back of his head.
> Then I'd explode his down below areas with dynamite
> Then I'd whack his jaw out
> ...


It's interesting that there is a minority whose psychological makeup would righteously judge this sentiment are the same sort that routinely assault and torture others, yet would hypocritically judge your post. I, for one, find value in such an example to deter others from similar behavior. If they have no other checks and balances, or real and present danger to their life and limb, what would deter them from the lowest form of behavior?
Anarchy is deterred only by the that of valuable loss- whether it be life, reputation, popularity, or simply- - -acceptance..


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you let someone elses behaviour determine who you are or how you behave then you are a fool and no better than the people that are changing you. I wouldn't do the things in the post in question because I have certain standards that I won't deviate from regardless of what others do. Not everyone feels that way but they should.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> If you let someone elses behaviour determine who you are or how you behave then you are a fool and no better than the people that are changing you. I wouldn't do the things in the post in question because I have certain standards that I won't deviate from regardless of what others do. Not everyone feels that way but they should.


I agree with you for the most part Kevin. I do admit though having little tolerance for people who torture animals or other people, child molesters, and rapists. I feel the punishment in some cases should fit the crime. These are extraordinary examples of those who have no humanity or compassion. With little fear of retribution, there is no deterrence for the most heinous acts.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You can't solve a lack of humanity or compassion with a further lack of humanity or compassion. I don't have much tolerance for those groups you mentioned either. Lock them up and take away thier freedom but torture isn't going to make things better.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> You can't solve a lack of humanity or compassion with a further lack of humanity or compassion. I don't have much tolerance for those groups you mentioned either. Lock them up and take away thier freedom but torture isn't going to make things better.


I feel eliminating them altogether solves the problem. Sociopaths shouldn't enjoy life after destroying others' lives, especially when we all are the ones paying for their continued existence, monetarily, and emotionally.
I believe it is the humane act to dispose of such flotsam. Philosophically, it can be a challenging issue to sort out..


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry 

I guess I just got angry :/


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

5 years? That, in and of itself is criminal! 20 w/o parol would have been too light. If one of the owners of a horse that was a victim were to shoot both of these sub-human filth bags....what do ya want to bet they would go to prison for ... life....for "taking justice into thier own hands"? There is no more "justice" , thanks to lawyers, there is no more search for the truth, there is just "bargaining", and perjury....which is prosecuted less than 2% of the time. What kind of argument is the price of horse meat? It pails in comparison to a human kidney or heart! It isn't just the safety of horses that is at stake when the judicial system fails to this degree!!!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> Yes, but buying several then having to deal with disposal of the remains is a problem for these guys. The killings that are making the news are probably being done by people trying to get in on the action and aren't organized at all. The real story is, from what I read a while ago, that there are "underground" slaughter houses where horses that are purchased from auctions - as you suggested - are processed for the black market.
> 
> There are far too many customers for horse meat then can be serviced by the few that make the news. This is an entire underground operation and the killings we hear about are just the tip of it.


I sadly agree!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

RodinKy said:


> I think this calls for a short rope and a tall tree.


YEP! They used to hang horse thieves! And this is murder as far as I am concerned.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> and kevin is right they wont kill humans as you cant sell human meat. .


Just had to say, human Organs from what I understand go for big bucks! :shock:


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Interesting point of view, and I can see your point. But if you had a $50k horse would 5 yrs be enough? Does the value of the horse affect the sentence time in your mind?
> 
> I assume from what you are saying that it is no different from stealing your car, so you can make mods to your car if you feel so inclinded and it would be worth more, what about training time put in to a horse?


The criminal penalty for stealing an expensive luxury car is the same as that for stealing a piece of junk.

If you want redress for the loss of valuable property, the correct venue is civil, not criminal, court.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't believe this thread has gone on this long. The guys probably been paroled by now.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Exactly what doctors would perform these illegal transplants from these body parts???


None, it's an urban legend. There is too much testing required to just pick a randon person to snatch their kidney or whatever, there has to be a match in many areas. Also care of the organ & timing is very important. Hearts, for example are taken from the donar & put ASAP in a recipient. 
All transplants go through a Donar network.


----------

